# My cage; a Ferplast Mito



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

I was looking at the cagepictures and I noticed that much people don't use Ferplast cages. Is there a reason for it?  

Well, here is my cage. :wink: (for my 10 rats)


----------



## ratsrule419 (Jun 28, 2007)

wow nice cage!!! i wish i could afford one lol. their expensive


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks nice... through rather difficult to clean.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

wow thats a really nice cage. Im hoping to make a few nice small cages suitable for 6rats each How much that one cost u???


----------



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

It wasn't pricy at all. :wink: I bought it from someone on http://www.marktplaats.nl for only 70 euros. :wink: 



Forensic said:


> Looks nice... through rather difficult to clean.


Why do you think its difficult to clean?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well... there is only one small door?


----------



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Well... there is only one small door?


Uh no there are 4 doors.. 2 little ones on the sides..
And one at the top that is open on the photo and the otherone is at the bottom. :wink:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Those of us with FNs have been spoiled by the full-sized doors and easy access to every inch of the cage 

It looks really nice though! Although I personally don't like the roof. Is it functional at all, like a storage space?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Mana said:


> Those of us with FNs have been spoiled by the full-sized doors and easy access to every inch of the cage
> 
> It looks really nice though! Although I personally don't like the roof. Is it functional at all, like a storage space?


This is true... now I can't imagine going back to anything else. :lol:


----------



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

Mana said:


> Those of us with FNs have been spoiled by the full-sized doors and easy access to every inch of the cage
> 
> It looks really nice though! Although I personally don't like the roof. Is it functional at all, like a storage space?


I know, I saw FN on quit alot of pictures here. 8O In the Netherlands and Belgium you never see a picture of a Ferret nation! 
We are used to Ferplast cages..  

I hate the roof too because I can't use the space that is under the roof..


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Thats a nice nice cage!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Daphne said:


> I know, I saw FN on quit alot of pictures here. 8O In the Netherlands and Belgium you never see a picture of a Ferret nation!
> We are used to Ferplast cages..
> 
> I hate the roof too because I can't use the space that is under the roof..


That's probably because it costs so very much to ship a FN overseas... 

Well that stinks... can you take the roof off or is it necessary?


----------



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Daphne said:
> 
> 
> > I know, I saw FN on quit alot of pictures here. 8O In the Netherlands and Belgium you never see a picture of a Ferret nation!
> ...


I saw the Ferret Nation in a petshop in Belgium. :wink: But it's expensive!

No I can't take the roof off cause you still will have the empty space between the triangles..


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They must import them then... Tsk... That roof seems like such wasted space just to be 'cute.'


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the cages, actually. I'd probably have gone with them if... It weren't SO expensive or impossible to get to the USA. 

Your cage looks very nice! The roof is a bummer, but they are very popular cages to our friends not in the USA. I love the way they look.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Wooooooooooooow awesome cage. I would looooove one of them when I get my ratties


----------

